# Donald Trump



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Donald Trump has cancelled his new West of Scotland Golf Course over fears over the local Mullah Kintyre.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damonvale (Feb 11, 2016)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------

